# Where's the best place to get AD22VF calipers?



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OK, my stock brakes are shot and I'm done replacing the tiny CD-ROM lookin rotors durring EVERY pad change. I've owned my car for 20,000 miles. I've changed the pads 3 times and the rotors needed to be replaced EACH time. They warp like paper plates.

I need a brake upgrade and I think AD22VFs are the best for me.

So, I need some fully loaded AD22VF calipers, 91-93 NX2k Rotors & pads, SS brake lines, and what other hardware/clips do I need?

I know how to get the rotors, pads, and lines. Where do I find the calipers and other stuff and for the best price? 

>Courtesy kit is expensive but it's a complete kit which might make it a TON easier on me. There's a 120.00 core charge and I can't send them my sentra calipers, so tht's even more.

>I heard autozone can get me the loaded calipers and another advantage is I can do the core charge and most likely, they will take my sentra calipers back w/o knowing it's the wrong part.

Tell me everything I need to know.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Jeez. Rotor replacement every time? How hard do you run those things?

Try looking for the calipers on car-part.com (a complete caliper assembly if possible), and get a caliper rebuild kit from Everything Nissan. You'll save a bit of cash over the Courtesy Kit... That is, given the fact that you can get the rest of the hardware for cheaper (shouldn't be a problem).


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

local car yards. i got found 2 donor cars near me, just a matter of time till i can spend some time n get it done. they will prolly have to be rebuilt, but for 40-60 a caliper with no core, i really dun care .

i went to AdvanceAuto(Discount autoparts, same thing), and they have the loaded calipers there for like 70 bux loaded, and its like 89 if you dont use the core charge......check it out....


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

mossy nissan has ss brake lines for $120. www.mossyperformance.com


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i have some extra brake calipers... stock nissan ga16de b14.. if you want them for a cheap core exchange..... i am trying to get rid of them.. just pay shipping, or pick em up from houston tx.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *i have some extra brake calipers... stock nissan ga16de b14.. if you want them for a cheap core exchange..... i am trying to get rid of them.. just pay shipping, or pick em up from houston tx. *


 I'm just gonna use mine for the core charge. I think I may go to autozone for them (70+core). I don't want to do the core at the same time I pick them up. If They have BOTH the AD22VFs and the B14 calipers at the same time, they'll easily see the difference and they'll refuse the core. If I pick them up, and do the core later in the day, they won't know.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, I was reading NPM, what is "Moly HTL dry film caliper lube"


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't they normally rebuild your core and give it back to you as part of the package? Or does Autozone not trust their technicians to do that properly?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

not exactly, core basically means they buy back your old one and send it back to the manufacturer to be rebuilt and resold to someone else at a later time. The problem is, I have the Sentra calipers and I am getting NX calipers. I am supposed to return OLD NX calipers, but instead I am returning old Sentra calipers, so I need to make sure I go somewhere where they won't know the difference.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

the dry lube is what is applied inbetween all moving parts of the brakes.. to help from rust/wear


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *not exactly, core basically means they buy back your old one and send it back to the manufacturer to be rebuilt and resold to someone else at a later time. The problem is, I have the Sentra calipers and I am getting NX calipers. I am supposed to return OLD NX calipers, but instead I am returning old Sentra calipers, so I need to make sure I go somewhere where they won't know the difference. *


I know what the core charge is, and I know exactly what you're trying to pull . The thing is, a lot of places won't send the core back to the manufacturer. They very often end up just rebuilding it by hand, on site, to save time. I donno if Autozone does that, but in my area it's pretty common.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

I think a big chain store is a good choice considering you know what you need, because they wont be able to help you... 1. you're right about the core, the hardly even look in the box.. 2. their rebuilt calipers usually have either 1yr or lifetime warranty.. just be sure to make your order several days in advance as they prob wont have them in stock... 3. prices are pretty good


----------

